# Exceeded the limit on the number of devices...



## TucsonTom

I am trying to download a book to my Kindle for PC program on my laptop. I also have it on my kindle, Kindle for PC desktop, and maybe even my iPhone kindle app. I am getting the message "License limit reached. You have exceeded the limit on the number of devices that can read this item. You may deregister any device no longer in use and delete the content, which will allow you to download this item." I deregistered several old computers in the Manage my kindle area on Amazon and now have only the devices listed above, but I still get the message. Here are my questions:

How can I see which devices this device is on? So I can be sure that it still isn't showing up as being on one of the deregistered devices.
How can I delete it from my iPhone. It's a technical book and I can't read it on the iphone anyway. I used the archive function on the iPhone, but I still get the message. There was no "Delete" button that I could find on the iPHone.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## pidgeon92

You cannot delete items, only archive. You might wish to call Amazon CS, they should be able to quickly release any licenses.

Amazon Kindle customer service: 1-866-321-8851

More CS information: How do I contact customer service?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The first thing to check is the device limit on the book. . .go to the relevant Amazon book page.  For most books the limit is 6, but for some it might be fewer.  Depends on the publisher.  

If the limit is 4 and it's already on 4, you have to delete it from one of the 4 it is on before you can download it to a 5th.  You shouldn't need to de-register the device, just delete it from the device so that it only shows in the Archive of that device and not on the home screen.  That should release the license.

In fact, if you de-register a device without deleting the book, the license keyed to that device will NOT be released.  But you should be able to re-register it to the same account and then delete the book, thereby releasing that license.  If that doesn't work, or if you no longer have that device, a call to Kindle CS is in order.

And, of course you know, you can't download it to a device that is not registered to the account.  Seems obvious but sometimes the silliest things can trip us up -- especially if one is downloading by transferring to the computer first -- make sure you download for the correct device, and remember that particular copy won't work on any other device.


----------



## Emily King

Also, if you have books on your smart phone kindle app and have to turn it in when your phone dies, kindle CS will tell you there's nothing they can do to free up those licenses. I found this out the hard way. I had so many books on it and didn't know which ones had been put on it. Since the phone was dead, it no longer showed on the account to see.

On the ipad, I can hold on the book and then delete it that way.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Emily King said:


> Also, if you have books on your smart phone kindle app and have to turn it in when your phone dies, kindle CS will tell you there's nothing they can do to free up those licenses. I found this out the hard way. I had so many books on it and didn't know which ones had been put on it. Since the phone was dead, it no longer showed on the account to see.
> 
> On the ipad, I can hold on the book and then delete it that way.


I'd call back and ask someone else. . . .it seems to me that if you can demonstrate that the device is no longer functioning and/or in your possession, I would guess there's something they can do. . .BUT that might require you being able to tell them which books were on it so the license can be released. . .if you can't do that you might be out of luck.


----------

